
The North Pole is 20°C warmer than normal as winter descends - volodia
https://www.thestar.com/news/world/2016/11/18/the-north-pole-is-an-insane-20-c-warmer-than-normal-as-winter-descends.html
======
martinkallstrom
In the future, remember that you heard it from me first: The gulf stream is
now coming to a stop.

The warm water that usually is chilled enough to sink to the bottom and be
flushed back to the Mexican Gulf to be warmed up again, is now gathering
around the north pole instead. It will be a number of warm years until the
entire gulf stream comes to a complete stop, then it will be cooold. Winter is
coming.

You should visit Iceland and the Nordics while it's still nice there in the
summers.

~~~
mickt
PBS did a documentary about this in 2005:

[https://cosmolearning.org/documentaries/scientific-
american-...](https://cosmolearning.org/documentaries/scientific-american-
frontiers-796/5/)

